# Who discovered we could get milk from cows...



## LMR82

I work in Comedy (production - I am not a comedian!) and need to translate a well known Billy Connelly joke into Russian (amongst other languages). Obviously jokes are difficult to translate so all the online translator programmes are giving me different answers. 

This is the joke:
Who discovered we could get milk from cows, and what did he _think_ he was doing at the time?"

Any help you can offer will be very much appreciated.​


----------



## gvozd

Кто открыл, что мы можем получать молоко от коров, и что, как ему казалось в тот момент, он делал?

I know my English sucks. But if I understood the phrase correctly I may say it's a very dumb joke.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Is the last part a variation of  "what do you think you're doing???")

Then: *Кто открыл, что мы можем получать молоко от коров, и интересно, чем это он занимался в тот момент?*


----------



## Maroseika

Кто додумался добывать молоко из коров и что он при этом имел в виду?

After all, it's a joke, an audience must smile ...


----------



## k1ddo

Мне одному "кто открыл" в этом предложении режет слух ?


----------



## the_world_is_beautiful

Интересно, кто первый обнаружил, что от коровы можно получать молоко и что, по его мнению, он в тот момент делал?


----------



## gvozd

До меня, кажется, дошло...

Кто обнаружил, что мы можем получать молоко от коровы, и что он с ней проделывал в тот момент?


----------



## k1ddo

Кто обнаружил, что от коровы можно получать молоко, и что, как ему казалось, он с ней в тот момент делал.


----------



## the_world_is_beautiful

gvozd said:


> До меня, кажется, дошло...
> 
> Кто обнаружил, что мы можем получать молоко от коровы, и что он с ней проделывал в тот момент?



Вы же шутку теряете: что он с ней проделывал - понятно: доил. А вот что он думал он делает... вот в чем вся интрига


----------



## gvozd

the_world_is_beautiful said:


> Вы же шутку теряете: что он с ней проделывал - понятно: доил. А вот что он думал он делает... вот в чем вся интрига



Кто обнаружил, что можно получать молоко от коровы, и что он на самом деле пытался с ней проделать в тот момент?


----------



## LilianaB

Кто обнаружил, что мы можем получать молоко от коров и что ему казалось он в тот момент делал.


----------



## morzh

Кто первьiм подоил корову, и о чем он в етот момент фантазировал?


----------



## LilianaB

I like Morzh's version, but I would change fantasized to думал.


----------



## morzh

Или "Кто первьiм подоил корову, и что он в етот момент себе представлял?".

Фразьi "и что ему казалось он делает" - ето попьiтки втиснуть структуру оригинала в русский, но она получается длиннее, чем следует.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

LMR82 said:


> ... into Russian (amongst other languages) ... ....all the online translator programmes are giving me different answers ...


If you're expecting a speaker of any language to understand the translation, I would steer well clear of online translator programmes. Ask a native. The version produced by the online translator programme is likely to be incomprehensible, miss the point of the joke entirely, and in fact will probably be even funnier to the natives than the joke itself!


----------



## LilianaB

I think translation programs are meant only to help a person to have a brief idea what an article or a statement is about: they cannot be used for anything else, under no circumstances. In some languages it is even hard to get a simple sentence correct.


----------



## morzh

Enquiring Mind said:


> If you're expecting a speaker of any language to understand the translation, I would steer well clear of online translator programmes. Ask a native. The version produced by the online translator programme is likely to be incomprehensible, miss the point of the joke entirely, and in fact will probably be even funnier to the natives than the joke itself!



Isn't that the whole purpose of the exercise? 

Actually, online trans do decent translations to/from simpler languages, like English-Spanish and back. Had a chance to use them, not perfect but quite all right.
Russian translator sucks indeed. It produces something that is a total gibberish. Pretty much word-for-word, and it picks the first meaning of a word out of 10 without even bothering to check if it fits.


----------



## gvozd

Ну тогда уж, чтобы совсем по-русски...

О чём думал человек, который первым подоил корову?


----------



## Syline

gvozd said:


> Ну тогда уж, чтобы совсем по-русски...
> 
> О чём думал человек, который первым подоил корову?


Поскольку важно подчеркнуть момент думанья, то лучше так: "О чем думал человек, когда впервые доил корову?"


----------



## gvozd

Syline said:


> Поскольку важно подчеркнуть момент думанья, то лучше так: "О чем думал человек, когда впервые доил корову?"



Это предложение читается двояко: непонятно, идет ли речь о любом человеке, который впервые в жизни доил корову (я не доил, например) или о первооткрывателе.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Интересно, кто первым узнал, что коровы дают молоко, и чего он хотел добиться на самом деле?


----------

